# Kick-about in Dubai??



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Are there any games of footie happening?

No league action, just a 5-aside kick-about or whatever?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi 

we play 5's on a Thursday at 6pm in Al Quoz industrial estate if your interested. If you send me a message i've give you my contact details as we're always looking for new players.

Majority of guys are all UK expats so it's a friendly enough game.

JP


----------



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Alright JP,

I'm already on the email list and gagging to join for a game, but something keeps coming up every bleedin Thursday.

This Thursday I'm out of the country, I arrive back too late next Thursday, but the Thursday after that I am definitely joining.

Thanks again!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Open to Americans that haven't played in long ass time????



Oh, and I am assuming we are talking football/soccer, right?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Open to all....... yes it's the proper football with the round ball 





indoMLA said:


> Open to Americans that haven't played in long ass time????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am assuming we are talking football/soccer, right?


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi JP,

I would also like to join you guys if you have any spaces left. 

Cheers


----------



## ByronSKraemer (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you play at in sports by any chance?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

No it's the Ahdaaf Sports Club in Al Quoz




ByronSKraemer said:


> Do you play at in sports by any chance?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

JPC said:


> Hi
> 
> we play 5's on a Thursday at 6pm in Al Quoz industrial estate if your interested. If you send me a message i've give you my contact details as we're always looking for new players.
> 
> ...



* ????* ....  ....


----------



## ByronSKraemer (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh ok that's cool. Where is it? I used to play at in sports years ago and it was great fun. How many guys go down and play?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Generally varies from 8 to 12 as we usually have people travelling so thats why we're needing an extra couple of players to ensure we get at least 10. If your after a game send me a message with your contact details and i'll get back to you.

For location if you check online they give you a detailed map.



ByronSKraemer said:


> Oh ok that's cool. Where is it? I used to play at in sports years ago and it was great fun. How many guys go down and play?


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

JPC said:


> Generally varies from 8 to 12 as we usually have people travelling so thats why we're needing an extra couple of players to ensure we get at least 10. If your after a game send me a message with your contact details and i'll get back to you.
> 
> For location if you check online they give you a detailed map.


ill be up for footy soon - al quoz is on the sharjah side right? is it practical to get there from ajman on public transport? the bus from ajman stops in sharjah at Al Jubail and then in Deira near Union Metro station... any tips appreciated!


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Al Quoz is a big place.... We're about 5 minutes from the mall of emirates so to be honest i wouldnt recommend public transport from Ajman as it'll take you ages.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

JPC said:


> Al Quoz is a big place.... We're about 5 minutes from the mall of emirates so to be honest i wouldnt recommend public transport from Ajman as it'll take you ages.


shame, do any of your players drive down from this end - sharjah etc?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm afraid not.



Burj said:


> shame, do any of your players drive down from this end - sharjah etc?


----------



## NHJOA (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi I've just move to Dubai from the UK a month ago and I'm interested in playing 5 a side if it's open to all. I live in Marina but I actually work in al qouz.


----------

